# Over Thinkers Question



## nfored (Jun 26, 2015)

I am pretty new to Smoking, I have a Maverick HD-377 and as far as I can tell it works pretty well never had raw or burned food.

My question is how many probes do you all use when cooking a few different things? Before I had a smoker that only had one level so I could pretty much just pick one piece of meat and stick the probe there. I just bought a bigger vertical smoker and I keep feeling like I need one probe for each level, but maybe I am over thinking this.

The first time and so far only time I used this smoker, I simple put the probe on the lowest level where the smoker was the hottest and judged the rest of the meat from there. When the bottom level was done I knew the next level would still have a bit to go so I moved the probe up. Repeated this until all the meat was cooked.

I am planning another smoking season tomorrow with some fish roast and chicken and if they are on sale some ribs, and part of me wants to go buy another thermometer or three; but in the past I have over thought things and wasted money. So I thought I should put the breaks on do the common sense thing and ask people that actually have some experience.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 26, 2015)

I have several as well as a Thermoworks instant read. I always go by IT not time. I use My Thermapen even in the house. Food is so much better when it is cooked to the right temp, Raw and burnt do nothing for flavor. A few degrees makes a big difference on some things.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## carlo olivares (Jun 27, 2015)

nfored said:


> I am pretty new to Smoking, I have a Maverick HD-377 and as far as I can tell it works pretty well never had raw or burned food.
> 
> My question is how many probes do you all use when cooking a few different things? Before I had a smoker that only had one level so I could pretty much just pick one piece of meat and stick the probe there. I just bought a bigger vertical smoker and I keep feeling like I need one probe for each level, but maybe I am over thinking this.
> 
> ...



Check out the igrill 2 which can support up to 4 probes at a time. 

When I cook on 2 levels and have multiple cuts of meat on, I usually use the 2 probe Maverick to monitor the temps on both food grates. Then I use the igrill to monitor the temp of the meat.  I know its probably overkill but i enjoy playing with the toys.

also, i find that the maverick's range is much better than the igrill, so i can go around the house and still be tracking the pitt's temp. and its so much easier to look at the Maverick's receiver than have to open up the app on my phone/ ipad to check the temps of the meat


----------



## nfored (Jun 27, 2015)

Funny you mention I grill that's exactexactly What I was looking at. Tappeque is 200 bucks for 4 probes and WiFi is not worth the extra 120.


----------



## carlo olivares (Jun 27, 2015)

nfored said:


> Funny you mention I grill that's exactexactly What I was looking at. Tappeque is 200 bucks for 4 probes and WiFi is not worth the extra 120.



I had to google Tappeque. Interesting, so the thing connects to the net.

I can see the appeal but, in my case, im never too far away from my smoker. 

Im pretty happy with the igrill, but my go to is my maverick. I have a brisket on now (its 10.25PM in my part of the world), and i have my maverick monitoring the smoker and the meat.


----------



## icyhot (Jun 27, 2015)

I have a. Maverick and two igrill and love them both.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jun 27, 2015)

I have two Mavericks and love them.  Although I only use one probe and rely on my Thermapen for checking everything.  I like the Mavericks for knowing my smoker temps.


----------

